# Any tips to stop leaning forward and losing my stirrups in the canter?



## Justinthegnome1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Quick backstory: 

I've been riding for just under a year now, I'm 23, male and 6ft 4 (This sounds more like a dating advert than asking for advice) so I'm a fairly big lad but I'm really struggling to maintain my stirrups and sometimes balance the canter. This is especially frustrating because I'm yet to gallop and I just don't want to go on a fun ride and Gallop, if half way through I'm galloping with 1 stirrup! I'm also riding only riding school horses because all of my babies are ponies. 

I know it's hard to see without any pictures but I have a tendency to lean forward so almost not a position for a gallop but not a position for a healthy and fun canter! I'm lifting with my toes up to keep my heels down, soon as I press for the canter everything goes backwards.

My riding instructor says I need a stronger outside rein, apparently I have a tendency to ride with fairly loose reins (I'm sure they feel taught when I'm riding) but it doesn't explain why I lean forward and my feet have a mind of their own.

Is there any possible workout routine that could improve my balance or any tips that other's have used who may have had the same issue?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Losing stirrups while riding is generally the result of a rider holding his legs to his horse’s sides in an effort to maintain stability. Consider that, if a rider’s muscles are relaxed, gravity will help the rider’s legs cling to the sides of his horse without undue pressure and, also, keep his feet in the stirrups with little or no muscular effort. In addition, when a rider’s muscles are free from unnecessary tension, the rider can better allow his body to follow the movements of his horse. 

The amount of inclination of a rider’s body should depend on where the horse’s center of gravity is located. For now, think of always keeping your center of gravity above your horse’s center of gravity. Later, you may get to the point where you can help determine your horse’s center of gravity by changing your own.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Could be that you’re gripping with your upper legs which is shortening them, thereby raising them up and perhaps backwards below the knees, so you lose your stirrups and lean forward. 
If you’re gripping harder on one side and/or have an uneven weight distribution, then you’ll lose one stirrup - the outside one if you’re riding circles and lean inwards. Aim for a relaxed leg with a gentle wrap around, weight falling into the heel


----------



## FutureHorseTrainer13 (Jul 13, 2015)

YourRidingSuccess on YouTube has an awesome video about how to stop loosing your stirrups at the canter along with many other videos regarding position at the canter. It really helped me out when I was loosing my stirrups and leaning!
Here's the link:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Advice from my teacher (I chronically lean forward): don't think about your stirrups, think about your shoulders and your pelvis. "Shoulders like a king" -- sit up proud and straight. It will feel like you are leaning backward. You aren't. Your pin bones -- the bottom of your pelvis that comes in contact with your saddle -- should feel like they are plugged into a socket, which is your horse. Strong core, proud shoulders, pin bones in the socket, and your legs will probably take care of themselves. And if they don't, they are much easier to fix because you aren't gripping with them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wiggle your toes, have a relaxed leg. Don't grip so much, that is probably causing you to lose the balance. Sit deep, back, and relax. Breathe. It's important to breathe. 
Doing some no-stirrup work (even at just the walk/trot) can help with this as well. You have long legs, so it should be easier for you.  You will get the hang of it!


----------



## LizzieHorseRider (Mar 28, 2017)

Tintymaking our stirrups longer and really try to streatch down. If you can reach (which m sure you can!) Try to grab under the horse's stomach, not kicking or squeezing but just grabbing with your calves, not your heels. Try some no stirrup excersizes, too, which will make your legs stronger for holding on. If you are losing your stirrups, it's always because your heel isn't down. When transitioning just keep thinking HEELS HEELS HEELS and stretch them as far as they can go and try and keep it like that


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

Justinthegnome1 said:


> I'm lifting with my toes up to keep my heels down, soon as I press for the canter everything goes backwards.


Don't lift your toes up, or even "force" your heels down. Think about getting your weight through the heel of your foot. I am a new rider too, and used to lose stirrups while cantering, my instructor gave me that advice and now I never have an issue. You can try standing on a step with the ball of your foot on the edge and your heels hanging off. Focus on letting the weight shift back to the heel and feel how your body balances. That might help with muscle memory. 

Also, practice your two point position. When I am warming up at a walk I will do a lap in 2-point just to warm up the back of my legs and balance. Practicing at a trot is even better, and canter is the BEST. Start on a lunge line at the canter. I honestly can't see how it would be possible to lose a stirrup in 2-point, and when you sit your body remembers that feeling of the weight being back and its easier to find that sweet spot. 

Good luck! It is SO fun when you get a great canter  I have been cantering for a few months and feel like I just got my first collected canter with a great seat on Saturday. It felt so good, I was on such a high after


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I watched that video and the part where she is counting out the beats to the canter is very helpful. If you watch, her "one" of the "one two three " is when the leading foreleg hits the ground. Try to really get in sync with that leg, really goingDOWN into your stirrups at that moment.


----------



## FreyaFoxtrot (Jul 19, 2016)

Avna said:


> Advice from my teacher (I chronically lean forward): don't think about your stirrups, think about your shoulders and your pelvis. "Shoulders like a king" -- sit up proud and straight. It will feel like you are leaning backward. You aren't. Your pin bones -- the bottom of your pelvis that comes in contact with your saddle -- should feel like they are plugged into a socket, which is your horse. Strong core, proud shoulders, pin bones in the socket, and your legs will probably take care of themselves. And if they don't, they are much easier to fix because you aren't gripping with them.


This reply makes so much sense to me, and I can't wait to try it. I also have the same problem as the original poster. I have a definite tendency to lean forward when my leg goes back (I also lift my leg too much), and keeping that thought in mind of plugging myself into the socket might really help.



SamanthaApp said:


> Don't lift your toes up, or even "force" your heels down. Think about getting your weight through the heel of your foot. I am a new rider too, and used to lose stirrups while cantering, my instructor gave me that advice and now I never have an issue. *You can try standing on a step with the ball of your foot on the edge and your heels hanging off. Focus on letting the weight shift back to the heel and feel how your body balances. That might help with muscle memory. *
> 
> Also, practice your two point position. When I am warming up at a walk I will do a lap in 2-point just to warm up the back of my legs and balance. Practicing at a trot is even better, and canter is the BEST. Start on a lunge line at the canter. I honestly can't see how it would be possible to lose a stirrup in 2-point, and when you sit your body remembers that feeling of the weight being back and its easier to find that sweet spot.
> 
> Good luck! It is SO fun when you get a great canter  I have been cantering for a few months and feel like I just got my first collected canter with a great seat on Saturday. It felt so good, I was on such a high after


That exercise really helps as well. I've been trying to think of how my body balances when I'm not on a horse, and I realised just how much weight I am naturally putting on the balls of my feet while standing, instead of in my heels. If I'm inclined to tip forwards while just standing, it's only natural that the same thing would happen when I'm riding (and inevitably, there go the stirrups). Now I try to catch myself doing it, like while I'm waiting to cross the street, and switch my weight to my heels.


----------

